# Carolina Wax Inferior?



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Swung by my local Beek shop last week to pick up some additional wax to add to my Rite Cell foundations and noted the significant price difference for rendered wax from local ($$$) vs Carolina ($).
What's the diff? The cashier seemed miffed that I went with an east coast version but it was crawling through my mind all day.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

beeswax is beeswax. we have bees in ny and sc. not sure where some of these ideas come from. lol


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Except that most beeswax these days is contaminated with various varroa treatment chemicals, which I choose to avoid, I don't really see any difference between east coast vs west coast wax.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

It is produced by the bees! Since most bee keepers start out with bees from California or the deep south I think all wax is either western or southern. no mater where it is produced. Don't even get me started on Russian vs Italian. :lpf:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Swung by my local Beek shop last week to pick up some additional wax to add to my Rite Cell foundations and noted the significant price difference for rendered wax from local ($$$) vs Carolina ($).
> What's the diff? The cashier seemed miffed that I went with an east coast version but it was crawling through my mind all day.


That would have been a good question to ask the folks selling wax with such a wide disparity in pricing. My guess is there would be some sort of song and dance about the benefits of wax produced from local plant sources.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Are you sure it wasn't carnauba wax?


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> What's the diff? The cashier seemed miffed that I went with an east coast version but it was crawling through my mind all day.


The difference between most wax besides its color, is what's "in" the wax. Only the beekeeper or retailer will know that. Maybe that was the difference in the prices. Next time your in, ask her some questions about the management of the hives the wax came from, watch how miffed she becomes then


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Of course Carolina wax is superior to all other waxes! It is produced by seductive females that all have that sweet Southern Accent! It is known to prevent SHB infestations, destroys V mites and inhibits the growth of AFB, EFB all other maladies of the hive. 

It is worth the extra cost! PM for availability and pricing as quantities are limited!!!!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Larry, we aren't talking about the kind of wax that builds up in your ears from listening to tall tales....I am sure both Carolinas have an excellent crop of that


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Great. Now I'm getting banner ads for ear wax removal. Gotta love the net.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> Great. Now I'm getting banner ads for ear wax removal. Gotta love the net.


WHAT???


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

deknow said:


> WHAT???


(Shouting). I SAID IM GETTING ADS FOR EAR WAX REMOVAL!!!!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

You've got beer you need moved?


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

deknow said:


> You've got beer you need moved?



No, I think he said he needed to get his gears checked.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Swung by my local Beek shop last week to pick up some additional wax to add to my Rite Cell foundations and noted the significant price difference for rendered wax from local ($$$) vs Carolina ($).
> What's the diff? The cashier seemed miffed that I went with an east coast version but it was crawling through my mind all day.


Marketing 
Works every time


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

snl said:


> Of course Carolina wax is superior to all other waxes! It is produced by seductive females that all have that sweet Southern Accent! It is known to prevent SHB infestations, destroys V mites and inhibits the growth of AFB, EFB all other maladies of the hive.
> 
> It is worth the extra cost! PM for availability and pricing as quantities are limited!!!!


Then why was it cheaper?

I'll bet it has something to do with the "LOCAL" label.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Then why was it cheaper?.


He didn't say it was cheaper. He just said there was a big price difference. Being a South Carolinian, I took poetic license!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Guess I took this to mean that the Local was $$$ and the SC was $. Meaning the Local cost more than the imported.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Sqkcrk- that's exactly what the $ signs meant. Was it that confusing?!
The local wax was more more expensive. I'm betting it was an "in house" product. Honestly though, I'm about fed up with that shop. Was recently purchased by a growing business that I love the product line but has raised pricing and reduced some of their quality products & services. Usual stuff.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Sqkcrk- that's exactly what the $ signs meant. Was it that confusing?!


Not to me. I got it the first time. Tell Larry, aka snl.


----------

